# Roy W. Gower



## ross backhouse (Nov 20, 2010)

Roy's widow would like to make contact with anyone who sailed with him on USS Co of NZ vessels. I will pass on any messages. Thanks


----------



## John Travis Whitehead (Oct 14, 2010)

*John Whitehead*

I sailed with Roy Gower on the "Seaway Queen" in 1973. I was his Chief Officer. Enjoyed his company immensely, a good person and excellent master.


----------

